# Hyrule Warriors or Super Mario 3D World?



## RhinoK (Sep 26, 2014)

Apples and Oranges, but my birthday is coming up on Wednesday and I'm personally torn between what to get.

Anyone got opinions to offer?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also a problem; Hyrule Warriors, albeit being released a week ago, is ?10 cheaper than Super Mario 3D World


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 26, 2014)

They both have about as many hours of gameplay in them if you're going for 100%. While both of them focus on the same kind of gameplay, 3D World has way more variation than Hyrule Warriors. I love HW and all, but I'd recommend 3D World.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 26, 2014)

How is this even a question? Hyrule Warriors for sure!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2014)

Which one were you leaning towards more honestly? Have you looked into both for pros and cons? 

Personally I've always liked Zelda more than Mario, so I'm more inclined to suggest that than I am 3D World.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 26, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> How is this even a question? Hyrule Warriors for sure!


Yes, it is a question and I want to know what peoples views on the games are

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Which one were you leaning towards more honestly? Have you looked into both for pros and cons?
> 
> Personally I've always liked Zelda more than Mario, so I'm more inclined to suggest that than I am 3D World.



Thanks, I mean I have but again it's apples and oranges, two different games and all that kinda jazz, the reviews for Hyrule Warriors are mixed, I just wished there was a demo.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Well to be honest.
Hyrule Warriors and Mario 3D World are both great games, so you should pick them up both!


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 26, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Well to be honest.
> Hyrule Warriors and Mario 3D World are both great games, so you should pick them up both!



That'd be ideal, but if that was the case I wouldn't need to write this thread


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2014)

I've always found Mario repetitive so I'd go with hyrule warriors


----------



## Mini Mario (Sep 26, 2014)

3d World


----------



## CR33P (Sep 27, 2014)

hyrule warriors makes you feel so powerful
3d world is eh, mostly for multiplayer imo


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

Tbh wow tough choice a little. I'd say 3D World since Hyrule Warriors JUST came out, and the bulk of the DLC isn't here yet so to get the full extend of it all you could hold off. But either route is a good choice.


----------



## Cress (Sep 27, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors. The DLC that comes later will be worth it.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 27, 2014)

CR33P said:


> hyrule warriors makes you feel so powerful
> 3d world is eh, mostly for multiplayer imo


It's a good thing I have friends to play it with (not rly lmao)

I still don't know though, do I want to be forking out money for Hyrule Warriors when I have Zelda games I need to play and finish?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 27, 2014)

Finish those Zelda games first before going to Hyrule Warriors, Personally you're not missing too much if you delay purchasing Hyrule Warriors.

I personally loved Co-op'ing 3D world with my Borther though, we'd get so many gameovers because we'd throw eachother off the sides whenever possible...It was brilliant.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Finish those Zelda games first before going to Hyrule Warriors, Personally you're not missing too much if you delay purchasing Hyrule Warriors.
> 
> I personally loved Co-op'ing 3D world with my Borther though, we'd get so many gameovers because we'd throw eachother off the sides whenever possible...It was brilliant.


I've finished OoT, ALBW, WW, TP and I had almost finished SS and ALTTP. I've demoed each game, though.

How was single player? I loved 3D Land but I have no one to play with. A lot of my friends play FIFA and CoD and to each to their own, but times like these makes me wish I knew someone irl who could come to my house to battle me or play multiplayer hehe

The problem with Hyrule Warriors is the mixed reviews, it gets praise and then it gets hate. 3D World gets constant positive reviews and I know that I'll like it. I know reviews shouldn't dictate which game I should get but they're all I have to go off at the minute.


----------



## Murray (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't have either games but I'll be buying 3d world before I buy hyrule warriors


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 27, 2014)

Honestly a lot of people are on the hype train for Hyrule Warriors. You need to step back and think what you want.

Hyrule Warriorsis kinda repetitive because in order to beat a stage in Legend Mode you'll have to spend between 10 to 30 minutes in there. Not a bad thing per se, but if you quickly get burned out because of that kind of stuff, it's something that stands in the way. 3D World is fairly repetitive as well, but the stages only take a few minutes to beat.
3D World may not have any DLC support, but at least the stages are different enough to not start to bore you. In Hyrule Warriors it's ALL beating down the enemies, the game just makes different objectives out of it. At least in 3D World you have your puzzle stages, your platforming stages, and your straight up boss fights.

Then again, Hyrule Warriors IS cheaper for you. That's a big plus for that... but I stick by my earlier recommendation: 3D World.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 27, 2014)

... This is such a dilemma.

I really don't know what to get.


----------



## Flop (Sep 27, 2014)

I would say Hyrule Warriors. It's so satisfying to slice through hordes of enemies.


----------



## nard (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, agreeing with Reindeer here, it really depends on what you like.


Personally, I like the 'Hack and Slash' element of Hyrule Warriors. Different combos, different weapons, different enemies and villains to fight and defeat, weapon upgrading, and badges tie everything together for some fantastic gameplay.


On the other hand, I haven't played 3D World, nor know anything about it. But Mario is about solving puzzles and defeating enemies with cool items. 



Now, ask yourself. Which would you put the most hours into?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 27, 2014)

Hyrule warriors.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 27, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Hyrule warriors.


Care to explain why?


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't feel like 3D world was better with multiplayer. In fact my stupid friends made it more frustrating


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 28, 2014)

n64king said:


> I didn't feel like 3D world was better with multiplayer. In fact my stupid friends made it more frustrating


The curse of multiplayer games. 
Now I'm a Zelda fan but I'm also a Mario fan, and the 3D games as of late have been difficult, which is a good thing and I'm not complaining. Meanwhile I've heard that Hyrule Warriors is repetitive and has performance issues - and the reviews are mixed.

I might wait until Christmas when both will probably be two pennies. I'll be wanting Pokemon and SSB4 by then though. Tough decisions.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 28, 2014)

Definitely 3D world. I tried Zelda games before and they were pretty unsatisfying for me, so I'd expect this to be less than what I'd expect as well. 3D World is a staple for any Wii U, so I'd go for that.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 28, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Definitely 3D world. I tried Zelda games before and they were pretty unsatisfying for me, so I'd expect this to be less than what I'd expect as well. 3D World is a staple for any Wii U, so I'd go for that.



I have played, enjoyed and beaten Zelda games before though, and while I like the look of Hyrule Warriors, I prefer the more strategic and puzzle solving side of the Zelda games. This looks like a generic hack and slash to me, but I want to hear peoples opinions before I pass judgement


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 28, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors <3
depends with the rating for now I am going to save SSB


----------



## nard (Sep 28, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I have played, enjoyed and beaten Zelda games before though, and while I like the look of Hyrule Warriors, I prefer the more strategic and puzzle solving side of the Zelda games. This looks like a *generic hack and slash* to me, but I want to hear peoples opinions before I pass judgement



Not even close to it.


First, there's Legend Mode (Story Mode) as any 'hack and slash' should have.


Here's the cool part. Adventure Mode, where you have different objectives to beat, like defeating many bosses or enemies in a certain amount of time.



Spoiler: Adventure Mode


















Then there's Challenge Mode, it's kind of like Adventure Mode, but not so much.


You have to overcome _VERY_ difficult challenges to win, and get some good rewards, like thousands of Rupees to spend.


Sorry, no screenies.


On the topic of Rupees, you can use then to level up your fighters, makes badges, and even fuse weapons!


To make the badges and fuse weapons, you also need materials. You get them by basically fighting in every mode.



Spoiler: Badge Market/Rupees












The game also adds in things from the Zelda Universe.



Spoiler: Zelda Universe Items!
























Plus, DLC is being added in the near future.


Play as the villains Cia and Wizzro, more battlefields, more game modes!



Spoiler: Cia and Wizzro!

















With all the characters to play as, gameplay, and everything stated above, this game may be the one for you.​


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors. Also if you buy, buy from BestBuy or Amazon. They have good free DLC costumes.


----------



## nard (Sep 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Hyrule Warriors. Also if you buy, buy from BestBuy or Amazon. They have good free DLC costumes.




That was for pre-ordering. It's too late now.


----------

